# How do i tell all the matching number for 1967 GTO



## Harry1954 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have pictures of numbers on the engine, trans, rear and a VIN number. How and what numbers are suppose to match up if the car is matching. I am waiting to get the ID tag from this guy on the firewall. I have gone on the web and not found much useful info about this process. Other than paying and getting the PHS for this vin# how can I tell what is right about this car?


----------

